# Africans vs New World Cichlids



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been keeping fish on and off for almost 3 years. 99% of the fish I've had have been New World Cichlids. It's seems as though I am in the minority. I'm just curious to know what the fascination is with African Cichlids over New World Cichlids?? Is it because most of the New World Cichlids get too big and you can have more Africans in one tank?? I like the New World Cichlids because of their personalities. My girlfriend wants me to try Africans in my new 75 gallon tank (currently empty). I would have no idea where to start as to what species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the smaller size, appearance, behavior and colors of Africans better than New World. Which Africans does your girlfriend like? Pick a Lake.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

I would say yes you need to pick a lake and for me I like their colors and how they seem to come say hello when you go by the tank and some people ask me if its saltwater


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Also the breeding is pretty cool to see I think


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd start with 8 yellow labs, you really can't go wrong with them! 
What do you want out of the tank? I'd go with Malawi for color, and Tanganyika for behavioral and physical variety.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I will show my girlfriend some photos of fish from both lakes. She what she thinks.

Thanks!


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

For me, i love Malawi's for their color and their pet like behavior. They all come up to the glass and top to greet me whenever i walk by. I don't like the fact that some fish are so timid they hid all day or only come out of hiding when you're not around.

They have great colors and you can overstock them to create a very unique look to your tank. Stacking rocks and such is also an art of it's own with Malawi's. As long as you do your research and know how to stock your tank appropriately (hap, peacock, mbuna) you can't go wrong with Malawians.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> I would say yes you need to pick a lake and for me I like their colors and how they seem to come say hello when you go by the tank and some people ask me if its saltwater


Yea I had some friends comment on my 'saltwater' tank as well. At first I was a bit shocked, but then realized that to a non aquarist it may look like salt with all the color and variety.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the colors and the open behavior of them also. I have a large midas and jack as the only 2 CA in my all male tank and they are not as friendly. I too had friends that mentioned if my tank was a saltwater tank because of all the colors.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is interesting, to me to see this discussion, as most of the other longtime hobbyists in our club have, over the years, switched away from Rift Lake fish. Selling mbuna in the monthly auctions is a sure road to disappointment. I guess over time interests change for some people, and, could go either way.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is always an interesting discussion, Malawians vs. Tang vs. Central American vs South American...

For the most part, Malawian cichlids will always have the broadest appeal. They are colourful, easy to keep (and breed) and there is a large variety of them. With a decent sized tank, say 75 gallon, you can easily keep around 20 different fish. It is unquestionably where a beginner hobbyist will start. In addition, a Malawi tank usually makes a more popular display tank.

Now there is no question that in keeping specialized Tangs, there are more challenges involved, and most often the fish don't have the bright colours of Malawians. The interest here can be the greater challenge, and the difference in behaviours.

In substrate spawners, for Tang and Central/South America, you get more complex behaviours and often an even greater challenge than with mouthbrooders. It is more often what specialized "hobbyists" want to do, provide ever greater challenges for themselves. As much as many people don't want to admit an elitist attitude in keeping cichlids for more diehard hobbyists, you will hear people talk about how they've progressed from Malawians, to this, to Tropheus and Featherfins, or in other directions such as Geophagus, or big challenging Central Americans.

What I will say is that Cichlids are an incredibly diverse group, and there is something for everyone, from nice display tank fish, to fish whose husbandry can challenge the most experienced hobbyist.


----------



## Vancitycam (Mar 1, 2012)

Not always true fish are adaptable so all the effort to create an exact replica environment for "specialized" sa/ca the care is not always needed I have a friend with a Green Terror tank and he had no clue plain fish gravel fake plants and drift wood mixed with afticans and the fish looked better than when they first came from the store. Just saying don't be overwhelmed if there's a certain cichlid you want an people say oh that's had to keep take it with a grain of salt maybe they tried too hard and stressed the fish and it dies now they think it's a special fish. I think all cichlids require extra care more so then a goldfish lets say but if you the space time money and patience they all can be rewarding no matter your original choice and if you get the cichlid bug you may want a tank for each environment

Remember the best thing to do for a fish and their tank is nothing. Slow and gradual changes work best they are hardy and adaptable fish.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I started with Mbuna because of their colors (the ever present bright orange zebra), variety, size (smallish, in comparison) and because that's what local fish stores typically have. I guess a precursor to this was their personalities - something had to attract me to them in the stores in the first place.

Over the past year I kindo of went crazy with mbuna - two 75g tanks full of them, and a mess load of fry.

But then I grew tired of the drama, and the fry, and found this forum which has opened my eyes not only to how to do it right, but to all the other possibilities. Now I have one all male mbuna tank, that I love. Took the rest to the lfs and converted their tank to a Tang tank. I like the Tangs because of their odd shapes/behaviors, and the whole community aspect. Shellies, gobies, rock dwellers and open water Cpys. Calvus, Paracyps - lots of variety with Tangs... This is now what interests me the most.

Along the way, I've noticed Fronts and Trophs... Given time and more space/tanks, I'd like to experience those as well, along with Haps and Peacocks.

New world cichlids would be cool as well. I used to have Jacks, Green Terrors, Jaguars, Red Devils - they were interesting, but typically required more space/attention per fish, and not as much variety - either from a color/pattern perspective but a behavior perspective as well... Nothing against them, they're just different.

It's an ever changing hobby for me as I like to experience new things. Thankfully there is so much to experience with Cichlids. It could take a lifetime and one still wouldn't experience them all


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

I went from new world 27 years ago, to Malawi, to Tangs about 12 years ago. Then I became a Tropheus freak. I kept them years ago but never could figure out why died. After I moved six years ago I got some Malawis going again. I was given a 120 gallon and started my first true Tropheus tank. Tropheus are my favorite fish to keep. They are very addictive. There are so many variants I would like to keep. I keep four different variants which is all I can keep up with. I also want a Tang community tank, some fronts, and a Malawi tank. I turned my Malawi tank into a SW reef tank. I have problems. No more room for tanks and no vacancy in the ones I have


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

phishman said:


> ... No more room for tanks and no vacancy in the ones I have


Aye... Yeah.


----------

